# windows failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause



## christi992

I have a small Acer laptop with windows 7 starter edition on it. (actually its my son's). It suddenly would not boot up saying "the error windows failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause" i have tried every option and nothing works. i have tried the erecovery management and it just sits and loads. i am not the most computer savy person and cannot really afford to take it in to get it fixed. What can i do to fix this?

thanks for any help


----------



## deserthiker77

Sounds like you lost the MBR(Master Boot Loader), or NTDLR is missing. Boot to the systems recovery with the OS disk and then startup repair option. Startup Repair will now scan your computer to attempt to find and fix any startup problems. If you don't have your startup disk just reboot the computer and follow the prompts on the screen for system recovery tools.


----------



## christi992

I do not have a disk...it does not have a disk drive.I have tried the option to fix it..it doesnt do anything. it will just load to a screen with a flower on the side.


----------



## deserthiker77

I would boot into the bios (setup) and check the hard-drive. If you have another computer available you can go to the manufacturers website for the hard-drive and download a diagnostic program to confirm the hard-drive is or isn't the problem. You can also go to this website and download the (recovery tools disc), which will allow you to boot from and enter the system restore functions and startup recovery. The download is and ISO file. Once downloaded you have to burn it back to a blank disc and then you have your boot disc you need to enter the (startup repair) option. What model is the laptop and did you install any new hardware or make any changes or anything. Need more info to diagnose the problem.


----------



## christi992

I have an Acer One model nav50 laptop. No new hardware. No new software that I know of....It is my 13 year old son's computer, so there is no telling. I dont know how to boot into bios...everything I have tried does not work.


----------



## deserthiker77

Do a google search for (download Windows 7 system recovery discs) and then burn the ISO file to a hard-drive to use the system recovery tool to fix it. You want the Neosmart website and your find the link there. The link above didn't show because it was not allowed in the forum, sorry.

To activate the BIOS Utility, press F2 during POST (when Press <F2> to enter Setup message is prompted
on the bottom of screen).
Press F2 to enter setup. The default parameter of F12 Boot Menu is set to "disabled". If you want to change
boot device without entering BIOS Setup Utility, please set the parameter to "enabled".
Press <F12> during POST to enter multi-boot menu. In this menu, user can change boot device without
entering BIOS SETUP Utility.
Navigating the BIOS Utility
There are six menu options: Information, Main, Advanced, Security, Power, Boot, and Exit.
Follow these instructions:
• To choose a menu, use the left and right arrow keys.
• To choose an item, use the up and down arrow keys.
• To change the value of a parameter, press F5 or F6.
• A plus sign (+) indicates the item has sub-items. Press Enter to expand this item.
• Press Esc while you are in any of the menu options to go to the Exit menu.
• In any menu, you can load default settings by pressing F9. You can also press F10 to save any
changes made and exit the BIOS Setup Utility.

Go to Acer website and click on support and enter the model # and view the manual which will show you screen shots on how to navigate the bios to check the hard-drive and other things. Check the boot order. cd-rom 1st and hard-drive last.

If you download and burn the system recovery disc it could very well fix your problem easily if the hard-drive is ok.


----------



## deserthiker77

If you don't have a cd-rom or dvd drive you would have to use an external to boot from discs if your unable to hit F10 and enter system recovery option. If you can us F10 then navigate to startup repair and run it until problem is solved or restore the computer, your choice.

Select models have the ability to have the operating system reinstalled from a hidden drive built into the computer.
*To start the system recovery:*


Restart the netbook.
When the Acer logo appears on the screen, press the Alt and F10 keys repeatedly.
If you are prompted with a Microsoft Windows boot screen, press the Enter key.
After the system recovery program has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the Operating System.


----------



## deserthiker77

This is how to use system recovery tools from disc for you Acer Nav50. You would have to still download and burn the recovery disc I mentioned above.

If the ability to reinstall from the previous method is not available or fails, recovery of the Operating System will need to be from Recovery Media. In order to recover the system using Acer Recovery Media, an external optical disc drive is required.


Restart the netbook.
When the Acer logo appears on the screen, press the F2 key repeatedly.
Press the Left Arrow key until you've selected *Boot*.
Ensure that the external optical drive is plugged into a USB port.
Refer to on screen instructions to set the first device to *USB CDROM*.
Press the CD-ROM drive eject button and insert the disc labeled System CD.
Close the CD-ROM tray.
Press the F10 key and then the Enter key to save the changes and restart the netbook.
The computer will boot from the Acer Recovery Media
When prompted for the Recovery CD, remove the System CD and insert the Recovery CD. *Note:* If there are multiple Recovery CDs, please insert the first Recovery CD.
After the system recovery program has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the Operating System.


----------



## kat24

I am also having this problem with my son's laptop it is a Toshiba satellite. My 2 younger boys where playing games on it and now I cannot get it to work.


----------



## kat24

I am now running the windows memory diagnostics tool. Will this help or is it a waste of time?


----------



## deserthiker77

kat24 - message me and I'll see if I can help you. I would need the model number and version of windows.


----------



## kat24

I wish I could but it is not allowing me to send you a private message???


----------



## kat24

please e-mail me


----------



## asea

I have this same problem with my Dell Inspiron 1545, it is a corrupt system file that caused it. I can boot in safe mode to do an emergency back-up but it is slooooow. I am getting ready to wipe the HD and do a clean install of Win 7 because I can only boot in safe mode and you can't do an upgrade install in safe mode. My recovery partition is for Win XP which is what came pre-loaded, I had upgraded a few months ago. 

I tried for 2 days to use the system repair, it seemed to be fixing things the first couple of times, now it just says it can't repair the problem. It showed the memory was working fine, if I was reading the results of the scan correctly. It also can't see anything useful in the Recovery partition, I think because it has Win XP on it


----------



## fodelement

Jebus this thread is all over the dang place. Downloading recover CDs it not allowed, but a system repair disc, I would assume to be fine. To start OP (christi992) can you try safemode for us real quick (F8 after acer logo) and tell us after loading what driver. (DRIVER NAME.sys) that the computer gets the Blue screen.

@Kat, the issue here is that the specific blue screen is a generic issue and the fix that is needed for christi992 may not be the same resolution for you. I would make a new post in the same forum with specific details about your problem.


----------



## deserthiker77

fodelement - Downloading Windows 7 recovery .iso is allowed straight from Microsoft. Microsoft allows it and has for awhile for people like Christi992 that are having problems not being able to boot into system recovery. She lost the boot loader or a system dll or it would work. She has no cd-rom drive so therefore would need an external or thumb-drive to boot from. And with Kat, your wrong. fodelement your steering people the wrong way and there wasn't nothing said about a blue screen.


----------



## deserthiker77

Or create a System Repair Disc with your Windows 7 on another computer if you have a drive.


----------



## christi992

I did that..it detected the external hard drive but when I restarted it said cable was not connected. I tried again and again and it is connected. IDK what to do. Im so frustrated! I have the recovery discs.


----------



## deserthiker77

Follow the steps below to for a use device. I'm assuming you have the book disk to boot from as you mentioned earlier. You weren't able to start the built is system recovery tools program while booting?

1. Press F2 during boot to enter the Setup Menu.
2. Select Boot Menu to modify the boot priority order, for example, if using USB HDD to Update BIOS, move
USB HDD to position 1.
3. Execute the IFLASH.BAT batch file to update BIOS.
The flash process begins as shown.
4. In flash BIOS, the message Please do not remove AC Power Source displays.
Item Specific Help
Use < > or < > to select
a device, then press
<F5> to move it down the
list, or <F6> to move
it up the list. Press
<Esc> to escape the menu
F1
ESC
Help
Exit
Select Item
Select Menu
Change Values
Enter Select SubMenu
F9
F10
Setup Default
Save and Exit
Boot priority order:
1. IDE0 : ST9160314AS
2. IDE1 :
3. USB FDD :
4. Network Boot : LAN
5. USB HDD :
6. USB CDROM


----------

